# Sprayers Plus 105ex question



## Richkm20 (Mar 13, 2019)

Hi guys I got the sprayer plus 105ex and am wondering if I should upgrade to the dfw_wand or keep the one that came with it.

Thanks!


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

Richkm20 said:


> Hi guys I got the and am wondering if I should upgrade to the dfw_wand or keep the one that came with it.
> 
> Thanks!


If you're spraying 9000 ft2 with the 105ex, regardless of the wand type I would look into upgrading to a 2 nozzle boom. 
Can't find the gpm spec on the 105ex but most backpack sprayers output around max .5 gpm so you would need to run 2 x 11002 TeeJet nozzles but better than spraying a large area with one nozzle.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

I'm new to the spraying scene so glad you mentioned a 2 nozzle boom sprayer. I have 20k of lawn and didn't even think about a 2 nozzle system for the backpack sprayer.


----------



## JWAY (Oct 16, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> I'm new to the spraying scene so glad you mentioned a 2 nozzle boom sprayer. I have 20k of lawn and didn't even think about a 2 nozzle system for the backpack sprayer.


Chapin and Solo (and maybe others) make a 2 nozzle boom you can find on Amazon. TeeJet nozzles should fit into them. Biggest problem, if you don't have a Chapin or Solo sprayer, is making sure the connection from boom to sprayer wand has the same thread size.

Best to measure the threads on your sprayer then contact the boom manufacturer to see if they match.


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Thanks. I have the 20v Chapin sprayer. I bought the TJet T11004 nozzle at the recommendation of @Ware.

Used it for the first time yesterday to spot spray SpeedZone post-emergent. Was definitely a lot easier then the pump sprayer. Still getting used to how fast to walk and how high to keep the nozzle. I think if I'm reading everything right it says 3 MPH should get me close to 1 gallon per 1000 sqft and 20" high is optimum spray height. Looking forward to using it more and becoming more proficient.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2019)

I can confirm that my tee jet nozzle fit the new 105ex I just received today from Amazon


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

How do you like the sprayer?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2019)

I have not used the sprayer yet and really don't have anything to compare it to except a one gallon cheap pump sprayer. There are not a lot of reviews of this sprayer but after seeing all the negative reviews of other sprayers I figure I would give this one a shot. Price tag is high so I hope I will be get what I paid for it.

I will be using it this weekend to do a blanket app of talstar P if the weather cooperates.

I was very surprised to see tee jet nozzles fit. Not sure if I am going to keep the original wand since i have a Dfw wand.

I will reply back when I have used it.


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

I spray about 9000 sq. ft. with a M4, their metal wand, and a single 11004 nozzle. With a normal pace and 20 inch spacings, it takes 2 loads of about 3 gallons each, and it doesn't even take 10 minutes (not including the reload time).

People preaching adjusting your pace to meet some gallons per minute or ounces per thousand value are off-base. You want to hold "pace" constant and simply measure how many gallons your sprayer/nozzle combo uses in a known area at that pace. The amount of chemical to mix/apply is not tied to your pace or the gallons needed, just to the size of the area.

My Channel


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

TommyTester said:


> I spray about 9000 sq. ft. with a M4, their metal wand, and a single 11004 nozzle. With a normal pace and 20 inch spacings, it takes 2 loads of about 3 gallons each, and it doesn't even take 10 minutes (not including the reload time).
> 
> People preaching adjusting your pace to meet some gallons per minute or ounces per thousand value are off-base. You want to hold "pace" constant and simply measure how many gallons your sprayer/nozzle combo uses in a known area at that pace. The amount of chemical to mix/apply is not tied to your pace or the gallons needed, just to the size of the area.
> 
> My Channel


Thanks Tommy. There are so many ways to calibrate your sprayer I think it can get confusing for us newbies. So the other day I timed how long it took my sprayer to spray 1 gallon of water, it was around 2 minutes and 30 seconds, then I went and sprayed a 1,000 sqft part of my yard and tried to walk slow enough that it would take me 2 minutes and 30 seconds but I was too fast, barely took me 2 minutes and didn't use close to 1 gallon. Maybe I'll try your method instead.


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Can you tell me which parts are needed for this teejet setup?



Pelebkf said:


> I can confirm that my tee jet nozzle fit the new 105ex I just received today from Amazon


----------



## TommyTester (Jul 3, 2018)

ksturfguy said:


> Thanks Tommy. There are so many ways to calibrate your sprayer I think it can get confusing for us newbies.


With the variety of sprayers and nozzles out there, the most important thing is to get uniformity.

Fan spray nozzles deliver far more liquid in a narrow center band than they do on the edges, thus significant row overlap is needed to get uniformity. We know with 110 degree TeeJets (like the 11004) uniformity is very good if sprayed downward from a 20 inch height and in 20 inch rows. With 80 degree nozzles, like with the Chapin, rows should be about 16 inches (Ughh!)

At the other extreme are floodjet nozzles that spray out horizontally and can "wet" an area 4-8 feet wide, but with terrible uniformity. People think these nozzles get the job done quicker and with less water, but maybe only 2 feet in front of the sprayer actually gets the right concentration of chemical delivered. With these type nozzles, calibration and application should use a cross-hatch pattern with 2 foot spacings to help uniformity.

In either case, load up with water and spray either a row or cross-hatch pattern, using overlap, until the water runs out, and then determine how much area gets uniformly covered with your "full up" sprayer/nozzle combo. Here is one way to determine the square area using Google Maps. 

If you determine your 4 gallon full up sprayer/nozzle combo covered 5000 square feet, then divide up your lawn into sections no larger than 5000 square feet, for instance 2 sections of 4000 square feet, which would be 3.2 gallons per section. The chemical is stated in ounces per 1000 square feet, so in this case use 4 times the oz/1000 and mix it in with 3.2 gallons, then go spray. No special pacing, no clock, .... just spray and pray.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2019)

@thesouthernreelmower

I originally built a dfw wand for my one gallon cheep sprayer. From this tread

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=12&hilit=Wand

When I got the 105ex all I did was removed the adapter from my dfw wand and screwed it on the end of the 105ex wand.

Here are the individual parts I purchased from sprayer depot

This is the tee jet tip is use
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/xr8004vs-xr-teejet-extended-range

This is the adapter 
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/11-16-16-female-teejet-x-quick-teejet-adapter

This is the cap
https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/red-cap-gaskt

BTW love your videos on YouTube!


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks buddy! That's just what a needed to know



Pelebkf said:


> @thesouthernreelmower
> 
> I originally built a dfw wand for my one gallon cheep sprayer. From this tread
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2019)

@thesouthernreelmower

As I was using my sprayer today I can confirm that all you need is the tee jet tip itself. You do not need the adapter and cap. The tip will go directly into the provided cap.

Sorry I did not realize this earlier


----------



## thesouthernreelmower (Aug 28, 2018)

Pelebkf said:


> @thesouthernreelmower
> 
> As I was using my sprayer today I can confirm that all you need is the tee jet tip itself. You do not need the adapter and cap. The tip will go directly into the provided cap.
> 
> Sorry I did not realize this earlier


That's great to know thanks


----------



## TimHaddox (Jul 8, 2019)

Does anyone know the max gpm on the 105ex? I bought the AI1104 but I wanted to get something that sprayed a little faster so I bought the AI1108. It takes me about 3 minutes per gallon with the 11004 (spec .4 gpm) and 2.5 minutes with the 11008 (spec .8gpm). Both are slower than advertised specs, though 11004 is closer. Flow rate seems spot on with the stock grey nozzle. I'm really trying to find something that puts out enough volume that I can walk at a quicker pace for applications.


----------



## hsvtoolfool (Jul 23, 2018)

Richkm20 said:


> Hi guys I got the sprayer plus 105ex and am wondering if I should upgrade to the dfw_wand or keep the one that came with it.


It seems like a month has gone by, but I sprayed 14 gallons Celsius+Certainty across 14K square feet just 11 days ago. This was my first time full blanket-spray with a backpack sprayer. While my memory was still fresh, I jotted down my impressions and lessons learned in this thread...

Some thoughts after my first Big Sprays

I'm going to stick with the SP wand until it gives me problems. But I do plan to eventually build a dfw_wand to hot-rod my SP105ex.

While it's a more walking, I think newbies (like me!) should keep things simple and avoid multiple-nozzle booms. Once I get backpack spraying "down pat", then I'll move on to quicker, more advanced spraying methods and build a walk behind boom sprayer. But for now, my SP105ex gets the big job done and I can use it for spot spraying without switching wands.


----------



## Ohio Lawn (Mar 20, 2019)

hsvtoolfool said:


> Richkm20 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I got the sprayer plus 105ex and am wondering if I should upgrade to the dfw_wand or keep the one that came with it.
> ...


I have the same question. Keep the stock want or build a DFW.


----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

Does anyone have a part list to make 2 nozzle boom sprayer for 105EX?


----------



## Babaganoosh (Apr 21, 2019)

While I agree uniformity is important, accuracy is just as important for some chemicals. You can have great uniformity but if it's not accurate when it comes to active ingredients within the square footage then you risk screwing your lawn up badly. Maybe even killing it.

I ended up buying a few different spray tips in order to get uniformity and accuracy. Measured off 1k in the lawn and just had at it.


----------



## Naidu (Aug 25, 2019)

I use Pete's nozzle assembly and it works pretty well. Spray pattern is between 8 and 10 feet.


----------



## Whatalawn_92 (Feb 9, 2019)

I'll have to look at exactly what parts I've used, but this is one I've cobbled together. I think the 3/8 female to 11/16 male came out of a kit from a cf valve from chapin. The rest came from my local Wylie implement. Just a tee fitting, 3/8 hose, and the tee-jet quick connects.

I'll try to find the receipts with the part numbers if you're interested in more detail.


----------

